# ANTS!



## Tony Stark (Jan 15, 2018)

Hey guys had anyone got an effective solution to my ant problem? That are just regular house ants not fire ants etc. They keep killing all my crickets it’s very frustrating. Tia


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDPython (Jan 15, 2018)

Ant Rid, comes in a little white bottle with red lid can be purchased from you local supermarket or hardware store. Just a few drops here and there and your ant problems are over....[emoji3]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tigahawk (Jan 15, 2018)

What MDPython said.

Put it down next to their conga line, they'll find it and start taking it back to the nest. The next day you should see the line thinned down a bit. You need to continue doing this until the queen ant gets some then it should sort the whole colony out for you.


----------



## Tony Stark (Jan 15, 2018)

Thanks guys I will get some today 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronhalling (Jan 16, 2018)

If you don't want to use any harsh chemicals you can always spray the area with "Peppermint Oil" not only does it kill the ants you spray but the others won't come back to the sprayed area, not only that but it smells great 






*( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) -ronhalling-*


----------



## pythoninfinite (Jan 16, 2018)

You would need to be sure that the ants which have partaken of the poison don't have access to the crickets before they head back to the nest. You can always place the cricket tubs in a tray of shallow water to isolate them from the ants.

Jamie


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jan 17, 2018)

The water idea is the best. This is how I prevent ants from climbing up and entering into my 3 tier RELN worm farm. I have each 4 legs standing in a shallow dish of water. Simple and effective barrier.


----------



## Tony Stark (Jan 17, 2018)

Aussiepride83 said:


> The water idea is the best. This is how I prevent ants from climbing up and entering into my 3 tier RELN worm farm. I have each 4 legs standing in a shallow dish of water. Simple and effective barrier.



Thanks for the advice. I used the and rid and woke up to thousands of dead ants this morning. Out of interest could I see some pics of your worm farm please?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jan 17, 2018)

Tony Stark said:


> Thanks for the advice. I used the and rid and woke up to thousands of dead ants this morning. Out of interest could I see some pics of your worm farm please?
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi, it's just the 3 tier RELN Worm Cafe from Bunnings. It cost about $84 from memory. Great for breeding tiger worms AKA Red wrigglers. I'm at work at the moment but I'll post up a pic when I get home.
[doublepost=1516165279,1516156632][/doublepost]Here you go @Tony Stark nothing extravagant. 



This is where I got it. 
https://www.bunnings.com.au/reln-garden-3-tier-worm-cafe-worm-farm_p3160013

I just like to have worms on hand at all times, they're great turtle food as they're high in calcium and magnesium.


----------

